# Kabel Deutschland - 50k Leitung?[Wechsel]



## eSpox (28. März 2009)

Ich möchte meine Familie dazu bringen vom DSL 6000 Flat zu Kabel Deutschland zu wechseln. Dazu habe ich folgende Fragen:

(a) Habe von Kabel-Deutschland gehört das sie oft Leitunsausetzer haben bzw. das man dann mal eine Stunde kein Internet hat usw.. Was jönnt ihr darüber berichten?

(b) Bietet Kabel-Deutschland überhaupt 50k Leitung noch an?

(c) Wo finde ich den Tarif für Telefon&Internet 50k FLat?

(d) Spielt die jetzige Dämpfung(sehr schlecht) bei mir keine Rolle von wegen wieviel an kommt bei der dann 50k Leitung von kabel?


Danke euch.


----------



## EGThunder (29. März 2009)

Hallo,

a) Kann ich so nicht berichten, bin jetzt fast 1 Jahr bei KD und hatte bis dato mal eine Nacht kein Internet, ansonsten immer und zu jeder Zeit.

b) Gibt es im Moment nicht soweit ich weiß, für Privat Kunden sind 32k das schnellste. Sollte aber auch reichen. 

c) Siehe hier: Highspeed Internet und Phone Flatrate - Kabel Deutschland

d) Soweit ich weiß spielt die Dämpfung hier keine Rolle. Bei uns gibt es kein DSL, aber Kabel läuft bei mir, ich habe 32k und erreiche ca. 31k, absolut perfekt.

EG


----------



## grubsnek (29. März 2009)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> (a) Habe von Kabel-Deutschland gehört das sie oft Leitunsausetzer haben bzw. das man dann mal eine Stunde kein Internet hat usw.. Was jönnt ihr darüber berichten?
> 
> (b) Bietet Kabel-Deutschland überhaupt 50k Leitung noch an?
> 
> ...



Ich bin schon mehrere Jahre Kunde von Kabel Deutschland Internet, weil bei uns lange kein DSL verfügbar war und jetzt auch nur mit 2000kbit/s. Trotz Glasfaser 

a) Ja diese Aussetzer gab es mal. Sie waren allerdings sehr selten (3-4 im Jahr) und meistens nur von kurzer Dauer. Der längste hat mal 3 Stunden gedauert. 
Seit mehr als einen Jahr habe ich jedoch keinen Aussetzer mehr feststellen können. Möglichweise war zu dieser Zeit aber auch einfach kein PC an. 


b)  und c) hat mein Vorposter schon abgehandelt. 


d) Kabel hat eine ganz andere Technik als DSL. Dämpfung spielt dabei keine Rolle. Normalerweise sollte man immer die gebuchte Geschwindigkeit erhalten, egal wie weit am Land, sofern das Kabelnetz aufgerüstet ist. 

mehr Informationen finden sich im Bereich Kabel Deutschland im Forum von DSL, DSL Anbieter, DSL Flatrates, VoIP, Webhosting, Tipps und Hilfe auf onlinekosten.de


----------



## eSpox (29. März 2009)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> a) Kann ich so nicht berichten, bin jetzt fast 1 Jahr bei KD und hatte bis dato mal eine Nacht kein Internet, ansonsten immer und zu jeder Zeit.
> 
> ...





grubsnek schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mehrere Jahre Kunde von Kabel Deutschland Internet, weil bei uns lange kein DSL verfügbar war und jetzt auch nur mit 2000kbit/s. Trotz Glasfaser
> 
> a) Ja diese Aussetzer gab es mal. Sie waren allerdings sehr selten (3-4 im Jahr) und meistens nur von kurzer Dauer. Der längste hat mal 3 Stunden gedauert.
> Seit mehr als einen Jahr habe ich jedoch keinen Aussetzer mehr feststellen können. Möglichweise war zu dieser Zeit aber auch einfach kein PC an.
> ...




Ich wohne etwa 700 Meter Luftlinie vom Verteiler entfernt.

Habe im moment eine Dämpfung von:



> relative capacity occupation: 0%
> noise margin downstream: 7 db
> output power upstream: 12 db
> attenuation downstream: 36 db
> ...


Klar das ich damit nicht DSL 16000 und mehr geschaltet bekomme.

Daher möchte ich meine Eltern dazu bewegen zu Kabel zu wechseln, da ich bis Dato auch noch keinen anderen Anbieter gefunden/gesehen habe der Internet so anbietet.

Verfügbarkeit:


> An der angegebenen Adresse bekommen sie:
> 
> Kabel Anschluss:
> 
> ...


Leider sehe ich aber nicht ob die 32 Flat bei mir zur Verfügung steht?!

Muss ich irgentwelche Sachen beachten von EQ her? Das Anschlüsse X vorhanden sind etc.?



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Danke


----------



## PrimeCool3r (29. März 2009)

Hey,
ich hab zu dem Thema auch mal eine frage: 
Und zwar haben ich im moment DSL 384. Bis Ende Mai will Kabel Deutschland oder Unitymedia allerdings ein Glasfaserkabel gelegt haben. Jetzt die frage: Ist, wenn ich DSL von KD oder UM haben möchte ein Kabelanschluss (DVB-C) erforderlich, oder geht das über die Telefonleitung. Und die 2te Frage: Wie ist die Pingvergabe?... Gibt es da was besonderes zu beachten?

MfG


----------



## eSpox (29. März 2009)

Eine kleine Zwsichenfrage waKein Problem.

Was meinste denn mit der Pingvergabe?


----------



## grubsnek (29. März 2009)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Leider sehe ich aber nicht ob die 32 Flat bei mir zur Verfügung steht?!



Bei dir ist Internet und Phone verfügbar also ist auch die 32Mbit Flat verfügbar.



> Hey,
> ich hab zu dem Thema auch mal eine frage:
> Und zwar haben ich im moment DSL 384. Bis Ende Mai will Kabel Deutschland oder Unitymedia allerdings ein Glasfaserkabel gelegt haben. Jetzt die frage: Ist, wenn ich DSL von KD oder UM haben möchte ein Kabelanschluss (DVB-C) erforderlich, oder geht das über die Telefonleitung. Und die 2te Frage: Wie ist die Pingvergabe?... Gibt es da was besonderes zu beachten?



 Ich bin da nicht absoluter Experte aber ich glaube kaum, dass KD ein Glasfaser Kabel verlegen wird. KabelInternet geht - soweit ich weiß- über das koaxiale TV Kabel. 
Ein Kabel Anschluss ist bei KD nicht zwingend notwendig.
Pingvergabe?? Was ist das ?


----------



## PrimeCool3r (29. März 2009)

ob man den Ping mit dem, einer "normalen" DSL Leitung vergleichen kann oder ob es Einflussfaktorn gibt, die so eine Leitung zum Zocken unbrauchbar machen...

Edit:



> Ein Kabel Anschluss ist bei KD nicht zwingend notwendig.


Also bekommt man das dann über die normal Telefon Leitung...?


----------



## eSpox (29. März 2009)

Ich beantworte mal die Pingfrage so:


In Sweden hat bis Dato fast jeder "Glas"-Internet. Die Schweden sind überall für ihren guten Ping bekannt. Soweit ich bescheid weiß ist der Ping nicht gleich 0 aber sehr viel besser wie z.B bei einer DSL 6000 Leitung mit mittlerer Dämpfung. Es gibt meines WIssens nach sogar Leute die nur dem Ping wegen umschalten lassen.


----------



## grubsnek (29. März 2009)

PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> ob man den Ping mit dem, einer "normalen" DSL Leitung vergleichen kann oder ob es Einflussfaktorn gibt, die so eine Leitung zum Zocken unbrauchbar machen...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Der Ping ist defenitiv besser als mit einer normalen DSL Leitung. Je nach Wohnort gibt es aber durchaus Unterschiede zu einer Fastpath Leitung. Ich habe beispielweise etwa 20ms zu heise.de 

Nein, auch ohne KabelAnschluss läuft das KabelInternet über die Kabel Leitung. Du musst hald dann keine Gebühren fürs Kabelfernsehen zahlen.


----------



## eSpox (29. März 2009)

> EGThunder schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


Versteht mich nicht falsch aber:

Kostet die 32 FLat + Telefon wirklich nur rund 40 Euronen?

Habe von Hintertürchen gehört?

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch aber ihr wisst wie es heut zu tage ist...


----------



## exa (29. März 2009)

dann musst du halt mal die AGBs lesen, ob da irgendwas nicht koscher ist...


----------



## eSpox (29. März 2009)

Weiß Jemand wie es mit der Kündigkung aussieht bei Arcor? Mein Vater hat vor X Monaten den Tarif an den aktuellen wegen dem Preis angleichen lassen, Heißt das das wir wieder 24 Monate gebunden sind?


----------



## exa (29. März 2009)

ich denke nicht, da ja der besthende vertrag nicht gekündigt wurde, und ein neuer aufgesetzt...

kündigungsfrist usw findest du im vertrag/agb


----------



## eSpox (29. März 2009)

Danke dir,


Habe auch wenns sicherlich nicht die neutrale Seite ist, den Arcor Support angeschrieben mal gucken was kommt von der Kündigung her usw.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ich


----------



## Xion4 (29. März 2009)

Also ich zahle bei KD 22,90€ in den ersten zwölf Monaten, wobei ich ja auch nur eine Laufzeit von 12 Monaten habe. Aus der Dose kommen bei mir 31Mbit, also ne glatte eins!!! Kein e 1+, aber da ich von 2 Mbit gewechselt bin schon echt gut!


----------



## eSpox (29. März 2009)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Danke dir,
> 
> 
> Habe auch wenns sicherlich nicht die neutrale Seite ist, den Arcor Support angeschrieben mal gucken was kommt von der Kündigung her usw.
> ...



Danke für dein Statement. Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch das wir aus Arcor raus kommen.


----------



## EGThunder (29. März 2009)

Also der Ping bei KD ist bei mir immer im 25-35ms Bereicht. In Spielen liege ich je nach Server im Bereich der Leute mit dem geringsten Ping.

Ich bezahle im Moment auch nur 29,90€ und habe Telefon sowie I-Net Flat.  Hintertürchen gibt es keine, außer das du das Sicherheitspaket abbestellen solltest, außer du willst es nutzen. Kostet dich im Monat 3,90 ab den 4ten Monat.

Kabel Deutschland arbeitet ohne Glasfaser. Die arbeiten komplett über deren Kabelnetz. Sprich du brauchst in deinem Haus einen Kabelanschluss. Wenn dieser nicht vorhanden ist kann man sich einen legen lassen, was aber nicht gerade günstig wird. Mit dem Anschluss meine ich jetzt die Hardware, sprich die Leitung.

EG


----------



## eSpox (29. März 2009)

ALso wir beziehen Internet über Kabel unten sowie hier oben.

Was meintest du zum Thema Speed? 

Ich möchte doch nicht meine 32 MB Leitung dann durch 5-10 Leuten teilen?

Das wäre dann ja noch heftiger als eine DSL-Leitung wo man weit vom Verteiler weg ist(Dämpfung + Das viele Leute es in deiner Umgebung benutzen...


----------



## grubsnek (30. März 2009)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> ALso wir beziehen Internet über Kabel unten sowie hier oben.
> 
> Was meintest du zum Thema Speed?
> 
> ...



Du beziehst weder oben noch unten Internet über Kabel. Du meinst wohl, dass dein PC per Lankabel mit dem Router verbunden ist 

Zum Thema Speed: 
Jeder Anschluss erhält seine eigene volle Geschwindigkeit. Egal ob jetzt noch 5 oder 10 Leute mit dir in einen Mietshaus wohnen. 

KD wird auch deinen Verstärker aufrüsten, sofern dieser nicht geeignet ist. Außerdem werden sie dir am ersten TV Anschluss eine Multimediadose setzen. Daran kommt dann das Modem und dahinter widerum der Router, um mehrere PCs gleichzeitig ins Internet zu bringen.


Zum Thema Arcor und Kündigungsfrist: 
Es kann durchaus sein, dass die Mindestvertragslaufzeit wieder die vollen 24 Monate umfasst. Als ich bei KD von 6 auf 16 und dann auf 26Mbit umstellen ließ, teilte mir die Hotline mit, dass damit die Mindestvertragslaufzeit wieder von vorne beginnt. Diese beträgt oder betrug bei KD aber nur 12 Monate.


----------



## eSpox (30. März 2009)

Also im Online-Kundenzetner von Arcor steht:

 	          Produkt
 	          Arcor - Internet

 		 	          Tarif
 	          flat

 	     			 		          Bandbreite Downstream
 		          Bandbreite 6000 					   					  	


			 			 		 	 		 			Vertragslaufzeit bis:
 			23.02.2010 				

--

Zu dem Anschluß von KD.

D.H bzw. Das bedeutet das an der normalen Dose wo sonst das Kabel zum Fernseher geht etwas geändert wird? 

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte hieß das automatisch das nur in der Nähe einer Fernsehdose der Router usw. stehen kann?

Was steht dann alles in der Nähe von "Der Dose"?


Danke


----------



## grubsnek (30. März 2009)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Vertragslaufzeit bis: 23.02.2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bedeutet ersteinmal, dass du bis Februar nächsten Jahres entweder KD und Arcor bezahlst oder du vorerst kein Kunde von Kabel Deutschland wirst.

Ja, an einer Dose, wo sonst das Kabel zum Fernseher geht wird etwas geändert. Eine Multimediadose wird installiert. Diese hat drei Anschlüsse: TV, Radio und Internet. 
Soweit ich weiß wird die Multimediadose an den ersten Anschluss nach dem Verstärker gesetzt. 

An besagte Dose wird das Modem angeschlossen. Daran kannst du einen PC anschließen. (früher gabs Modems mit eingebauten Router, wieso jetzt nicht mehr ??)
Willst du nun jedoch mehrere PCs gleichzeitig mit dem Internet verbinden brauchst du einen Router, welcher mit dem Modem verbunden wird. 
Router und Modem müssen nicht zwingend in der Nähe der Multimediadose stehen, allerdings muss diese Entfernung dann per Lankabel überbrückt werden.


----------



## eSpox (30. März 2009)

Naja ich verstehe das mit dem Kündigen noch nicht aber ichw arte einfach auf die E-Mail von Arcor. Danke dir aber!


----------



## eSpox (1. April 2009)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Naja ich verstehe das mit dem Kündigen noch nicht aber ichw arte einfach auf die E-Mail von Arcor. Danke dir aber!


So gibt es keine Möglichkeit aus dem Vertrag früher als das Datum des Vertragseendes ist rauszukommen?


----------



## grubsnek (2. April 2009)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> So gibt es keine Möglichkeit aus dem Vertrag früher als das Datum des Vertragseendes ist rauszukommen?



Hmm also ich bin wahrlich kein Rechtsexperte aber du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen guten Grund wie z.B. eine Leistungsstörung. Erst dann kannst unter Umständen vom §323 BGB gebrauch machen.


----------

